# What discipline do you ride?



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I rode mostly English for years and years. I sat on my first horse age 4 years old.. Susie.. a chestnut mare with a roached mane and I ws bareback.. scared to death and addicted for life. 

I was a B1 Pony clubber and I was a member of the Old Chatham Hunt and rode to hounds. I did some lower level Eventing. I did a lot of dresage when dressage was not so popular in the US. 

My original instructor was from the UK and she laid a riding and horse foundation with labor and work like few do these days. I owned my own horses and facilities (two horses and a run in shed with pasture lot). She was the one who put me on "Susie.."

Fast forward years and years to my owning and operating a dairy farm (72 milking cows and 60 youngstock, stanchion barn, 180 acres owned, 250 acres rented and top 2x a day herd average in the county at 24,000 pounds per cow on pasture, hay, corn silage and grain, no hormones, LISA farm). I had to move cattle and used the horse and a German Shepherd dog for that in addition to using horses for checking crops and fixing fence. At this point the Dressage saddle and English riding no longer fit the task at hand and I switched to western. 

Really found the biggest difference was in western you no longer held the horse between your hands and your legs.. you wanted the same balance and obedience as in dressage but with a longer frame. Still wanted the horse working off his hind quarters and often you needed to rely on the horse to have some 'cow' and outsmart the bovines to get 'em from here to there. Fascinating to be along for the ride while the dog and the horse worked together to move the cattle.

My first love is, and always will be, dressage. As an offshoot of this today I train dogs for formal obedience.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I ride Western. I have always rode western. Actually here in the US not many people ride English given the choose about 85% will choose Western riding. I really don't have a discipline. I love an all around horse and that is what I am doing with my mare trying to make her a great all around horse.


----------



## iambatmanxx (Mar 13, 2011)

Since I was little I've always ridden Western. When we bought our first horse about eleven years ago, we were boarding at a barn where 80% of the other boarders road Western. Then we moved to another barn about forty five minutes away, who most of its boarders rode English. I have tried English before and I don't much care for it. I've done jumping before, but I usually just go bareback if I do so. 

Now that we have our own place with our own land, I still stick to riding Western. I do mostly barrel racing and poles, a lot of trail riding as well. 

Although I don't really ride with a saddle anymore, just because I prefer bareback over anything else. I haven't ridden my horse in a saddle for over a year, however I ride my mom's horse with a Western saddle, a long with my aunt's.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Started English...went western.

Back to English after a year.

Now I'm an eventer and have been for the past 8 years!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm an Eventer, through and through. Nothing more, nothing less


----------



## thrillkat (Apr 27, 2011)

I ride western...my teacher started me western and i really like it and i don't think i'd EVER switch to English! 
I like anything fast...or trail riding


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

I started riding western in lessons and 4-H. When I was in junior high I started going to English lessons and started jumping. I loved jumping, but western stuck. I'll probably try jumping just for fun, but my mare is so not bold enough to ever be good at jumping.

I sent my mare to a reiner/cattle horse trainer and I'm still working in that direction. All for fun, I don't compete. Would like to make a trail horse out of her and try some gaming down the line though.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hmmm I have an Aussie stock saddle so does that mean I ride Australian?
And right now while Hunter is still in training and doesn't know neck reining he has an English bridle so that would make it Englishtralian.


----------



## jess522 (Feb 19, 2011)

I ride English, more specifically hunter/jumper because I find it very thrilling. I rode western when I first started just because that is what my cousin had. I rode for about 6 years and then switched to dressage which I found remarkably boring. After 3 years of that I decided to start jumping and I have been doing that ever since.


----------



## luckyT (Apr 26, 2011)

I ride western and also do alot of bareback riding,But I am training my horse for trail riding,possibly mounted Search&Rescue,and later on when she is 4 or 5 I am gonna start her on barrel racing.


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

I ride English because thats what was taught at the barn closest to my house growing up. Love it though. I was into eventing through high school, then brought my horse to college and did a lot of trail riding, then graduated and just kind of hacked around a few years. For the last few years I've been working at dressage which is my favorite. It makes me feel like I'm REALLY connecting to the horse and I love that. I also think that there is no other feeling in the world when you have it right - its amazing. Like you can feel the power go through all of your muscles and recycle at your core. Sorry for being cheesy but I don't know how else to explain why I love it. I can't wait to get better at it!

I would totally try reigning if I had the chance. Looks like such a blast!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I am a reiner and reined cow horse person. "If you can slide why ride???" LOL That is my motto.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

A little bit of everything. I don't like to stick to just one, and I hope to try everything at least once.

I started out western because thats what was the nearest, got started on Barrels and gymkhana from a young age. I still compete now and again and work on barrels when ever I feel like Jake needs a refresher. So I have rode western for 14 years now. I have done half the western diciplines, Western pleasure, trail (competition) and then basic trail riding. I have yet to do reining or cow events. I want to do team penning really bad.

I started riding english about...3 years ago? I have been doing a lot of work on balance and proper movement and cues. So I guess thats about as close to dressage as I have gotten though i would love to do it on a finished dressage horse. I currently am planning on competing in jumpers this summer and also get started into eventing. This has been my main focus this year.

I have not rode in a sidesaddle yet or done any driving or polo or racing. Those are all still on my list.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Started Western, then got involved with pony club when I was 9, then about 11 rode under my trainer doing some western but mostly english (jumper) till I was 17 and stuck with English on my own. 

I would like to get back into reining or cutting again in the future.

Why? I don't own a western saddle lol. I am actually kind of struggling with deciding to see if my filly would be good under an English Discipline or a western one. I love the precision, dedication and hard work in dressage and reining. But I love the thrill of jumping. There are just to many fun options and I can't afford all that tack, trainers and horses at this moment lol


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I've always ridden western..I run barrels and poles, but I also trail ride on our land alot..I've tried english and it was fun, it just wasn't for me. My aunt wanted me to stick with it because SHE thinks I'm good at it..not, I feel akward..I haven't ever even attempted dressage, WAY to complicated..BUT..
When I do get out of barrels (if I ever do, probably by force) I will move to reining..I LOVE IT..I've ridden a few reiners and Oh my, that's such a rush..I could spin all day..and what really hooked me with reining is the Stacey Westfall freestyle ride on the black horse for her dad..wow..left me speechless..But for right now it's barrels, barrels, barrels..Can't get enough of it..









P.S..You HAVE to watch this..Stacey Westfall American Quarter Horse Congress 2006


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

I ride Western, and have rode a few years of English (though I doubt I could do so well anymore over those jumps, haha!). Thanks to the training from English riding, I feel I'm more balanced and composed on my Western saddle, but if a horse is bumpy at all I instantly post out of habit. Makes the ride smooth, and the horses never have complained. I started Western, and didn't even know English existed until I was about nine years old when I started. I have entered only one show, four classes. I gained a fifth, two sixth places, and forgot my final course so I didn't place at all. I was proud of myself.

I have since done a few fun shows with my old mare before she passed. We always placed in it, though we sucked at Western Pleasure. I'm a strong right handed person, so the whole "do it with your left hand" just peeved me. 

I'm thinking about showing in something simple with my girl when she's a little older, but I'm not sure what. I don't know how to do much, so I'll probably pick halter so I don't have to relearn any balance or try to pick up a skill without an instructor. ;]


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

I ride english "by default" I have an english saddle, so thats what I use, but if I ever get my hands on a decent western saddle, I will use it just as often. I don't really ride in any particular style I just do what works and work on what doesn't.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm an endurance/competitive trail junkie. I've been at it for almost two years and am currently climbing the NATRC ladder. I ride in an English saddle --because it's light, and comfy for my horse and I-- , but I don't ride like an "English rider".


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Western


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I am always English, both in where I am from and how I ride. However my discipline changes depending on my horse. I am a jumper by choice. 

Right now I am bringing on a young and stupid horse, so it is taking longer than it should. So for now I am doing basic dressage but my goal is for a jumper/eventer.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Western. 

This region is 90% western so I am by default. I could ride English if I really chose to, but I like stock horses far more than warmbloods, I don't find english disciplines very exciting to watch (though you folks have a lot of courage jump 3+ feet on a 17hh horse while sitting on such a tiny hunk of leather). I'm very jeans and cowboy boots. I consider my 15.2hh, 1100lb mare to be quite large. 

I'm also pretty sure I am no where near classy enough to ride english.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Started English, drifting into western. My jeans and cowboy boots look a bit odd with an English saddle, and the style of riding western just feels better to me.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I ride Dressage. However I'd love to try some western events. Particularly reining, cutting and barrel racing. I just need someone to teach me.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I ride western;










I event;


I ride dressage;



















I ride jumpers;










I even ride donkeys











My answer to this question is....why limit yourself to one discipline. They ALL have plenty to teach you.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Allison Finch said:


> My answer to this question is....why limit yourself to one discipline. They ALL have plenty to teach you.



and doesn't it depend on the level of the horse?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Allison, it might be fun to try english a couple times, I'll admit but....do you want to try to teach my mare how to jump? Hahaha. It's a joke to see her try to jump so much as a puddle. She hops and fails.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

I ride western because when I went to a barn to work off lessons they handed me a western saddle and showed me how to put it on. I love western especially pole bending and barrel racing, that being said my dream is to event but right now that isn't an option so I'm just gonna have to wait.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I started western and changed to english  I'm a beginner rider so I have lots to learn but I have to say I prefer it..do I trust my horse and I on the trails with an english saddle...HECK NO! Not yet. I ride in my treeless endurance saddle...the pommel makes me have a bit of security which I like. 

I started riding English in Oct or November and went to a show doing english for the first time and took home 3rd and 4ths =D I was really proud of Gidget and I! 

I plan on sticking with english. I do want some more lessons as I believe you can neverhave enough but right now I am saving for a horse trailer and other thigns so it's not a real option right now.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Western.
When I first started taking lessons my dad signed me up for western since that was what the instructor recommended for first time riders. I've been riding for only six years on and off and I have never once sat in an english saddle. I am hoping this summer I will be able to take some english lessons and maybe even learn how to event (a long ways) down the road.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Brighteyes said:


> I'm an endurance/competitive trail junkie. I've been at it for almost two years and am currently climbing the NATRC ladder. I ride in an English saddle --because it's light, and comfy for my horse and I-- , but I don't ride like an "English rider".


 
I read this and like..but do you mean you dont ride english by the way it's taught? I am a messy english rider :lol: It hurts trying to keep my body align to be honest but I like it and I like that I have to focus....I should get out my wintec and use it tomorrow.

Do you feel safe on trails in an english saddle? I want to try it to be honest..It's a synthetic so I wouldn't mind goin in some water with it.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

I started as a western rider; rodeo/gaming is the default discipline in my area in a lot of ways, with a sprinkling of breed show style WP. I started drifting into English, particularly dressage, a few years ago, and have been hooked on it ever since. I'm riding primarily English at the moment, focusing on learning the nitty-gritty theory behind dressage. If I show, I ride hunt seat as there is zero opportunity to try a dressage competition in my area, even if Scout and I were ready.  

I still have all my western tack and gear, and I keep learning everything I can about whatever discipline I come across. There's something to be learned everywhere from every discipline.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Poseidon said:


> Allison, it might be fun to try english a couple times, I'll admit but....do you want to try to teach my mare how to jump? Hahaha. It's a joke to see her try to jump so much as a puddle. She hops and fails.


I would LOVE to teach your horse to jump. Some very unlikely horses I have worked with have surprised many people. All you have to do is drive him to NC :lol:


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Levade said:


> I ride english, pretty much just because more or less everyone rides english around here, what with it being england and all  Western is actually really expensive and a bit inaccessible, but it is something I have always wanted to try.
> ​


I can take your paragraph, flip-flop english for western, and that pretty well sums up ME, lol! :lol: Here goes:

I ride western, pretty much just because more or less everyone rides western around here, what with it being the west and all :razz: English is actually really expensive and a bit inaccessible, but it is something I have always wanted to try.

I always thought I might like to try the feel of a dressage saddle, but I don't know of anyone who actually owns one!

But I just trail ride, so I probably wouldn't be as secure in a dressage saddle anyway. But I am intrigued by it, because it seems more "western" than other english disciplines. I like to ride with long stirrups and my legs more straight under my body than what many english disciplines seem to use.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I ride western, primarily barrel racing and pole bending. It's just something I've grown up around and I really love the speed. I'm an adrenaline junkie, so it works for me.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I've ridden Western the first 12 years of my life, but last winter I tried English and loved it, so now I ride both. Trail riding with everyone, hacking, dressage with molly and excel, gaming with molly, jumping with excel, hunters, eventing with excel, western pleasure with Lenox....I'm going to try to "specialize" per se in eventing with Excel.


----------

